# What do u guys think of this? do you think it can help?



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.traumaprevention.com


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Have you seen the post by 1A called 'Video of person releasing trauma through convulsions' it is about the same thing. The exercises are good and are helpful, see the other post for more details.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

klt123 said:


> www.traumaprevention.com


I read an article at this site. The exact link is:
http://www.traumaprevention.com/index.p ... icle_id=44

At least they're finally putting it together about the mind/body stuff. It's about time!!! How come I knew this intuitively 30 years ago and it's just now hitting the main stream? I'm not even a doctor or other 'trauma' specialist. sheesh..... :x


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

klt123 said:


> www.traumaprevention.com


 I can't help myself. I'm gonna beat this drum one more time:

HOMEOPATHY is fabulous for releasing old trauma...among other things! No side effects, inexpensive. It saved my life and my sanity!!

'Nuff said......


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

klt123 said:


> www.traumaprevention.com


I can't help myself. I'm gonna beat this drum one more time:

Homeopathy can release old trauma....among other things. It's safe, no side effects, inexpensive. It saved my life and my sanity!

'Nuff said.......


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

klt123 said:


> www.traumaprevention.com


I first stumbled upon that web site myself, on Wednesday. It has the right idea.

I have shaken myself free of a lot of trauma over the past 3 months or so. I still need more time.

It's like 2 steps forward, 1 step backward. I think because I've had this so long, that's why it's taking some time.

I have a lot of that frozen energy which Peter Levine talks about. A lot of it has unfrozen and left my body, however. It just takes some time, once you start releasing the energy.

We both have had something eerily similar for like 10 or 11 years.

To me, it's PTSD, with DP and extreme anxiety as symptoms. The extreme anxiety is gone, and so is the DP, for most of the day.

I don't know how many people on this board would say they believe their DP to be a result of trauma.

At least with my trauma, I know what caused it. It wasn't free floating.

I can say "I did this, and that's why the DP started."

For many people they're not sure how their DP started.

In that regard I am fortunate, since I can associate the way I feel, and trace it back to a physical event.

There is no mystery as to why I became so DP'd.


----------

